# Joez Chargers,ala DRAGjet



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

1 down,drool you long haired hippie type pinko..drool!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow ! Awesome job Dragula ! How do you paint them with out all of the body detail disappearing? Great Job I have to go get a towel now so I can wipe up the drool!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ancient chinese secret.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> 1 down,drool you long haired hippie type pinko..drool!!!
> DRAGjet


Ok, I'll drool, but I am not a pinko. (communist) 
When we discussed this project, Chris, this is exactly as I pictured it! :woohoo:You nailed it like ....like a hammer hits a nail. Absolutely beautiful! I bet its baby brother will be just as sweet, yeah?

Thank you, Chris!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man i like that!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful job but that is a Daytona Charger! It needs to have Daytona ie: Nascar paint and numbers!

I know to each there own but that was probably when Nascar was at it's pinacle. Petty, Baker, Allison, Lorenzen, etc.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez and Drag,

WOW! This is on fun car to click on...click...click...click...*can't stop*...click...click...click...

Sweet Sarp Cheese Orange Flames from Heaven.....woah baby & Love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Joez and Drag,
> 
> WOW! This is on fun car to click on...click...click...click...*can't stop*...click...click...click...
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, Bob! The color is HOC Tangerine! It certainly isn't CHEESE colored and I am not really sure what a "Sarp" is. LOL! All the same, The paint on this car is all Chris. 
At first I NEEDED a copy of his Standard green and silver flamed Charger...you know, the one that he mercilessly teased me with? Yes, the very same one he GAVE to a neighbor boy. (Nice thing to do if he hadn't rubbed my nose in it...LOL) So I hatched a deal with Chris to paint an afx Daytona AND a jl Daytona in like colors.

Then Chris posted his sweet Dash HOC Candy green and tangerine 55 and shortly after that, he posted a mm 55 in the same paint.(also taking a jab at me, btw..lol)
When I saw how beautifuly those colors worked together, I knew I had to have them on my Daytona Chargers! The afx car came out so sweet! I have no doubts that the jl car will surely be as pretty!:woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like that green.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job Chris!

Bet Joe is turning green waitng to play with that.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet looking Charger:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*too hot to handle*

Sweet looking ride there:thumbsup:
It gives a whole new meaning to green with envy..:woohoo:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Fantastic looking


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Little brother is done.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Little brother is done.
> DRAGjet



This is worse than waiting for Christmas!

Chris, do you ever get tired of hearing people say "Awesome, Chris!", or "Hey Chris, those are really cool!" or "Wow, Chris, you really nailed that one!"

Well, Chris, I can safely say that you deserve all of that and more. It is very hard to improve on excellence (the Afx Charger) but you did! (the JL Charger). I appreciate your efforts!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Umm,no I always like compliments and accolades.Thanks Joe!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oooooh baby! Nice pair!

Half the fun is the mental image of Joe hopping up and down waiting for Santa.


----------

